# Jouer sur un Imac 2017 via W10 (Anno 1800) ?



## Nosens (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, suite à mes déboires (https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...e-linstallation-de-w10-via-boot-camp.1332737/) résolu grâce à @macomaniac , je reviens ici pour une question qui peut paraitre simple mais sans réponse pour moi.

Je cherche juste à installer un Windows 10 pour pouvoir jouer à un jeu (Anno 1800) sur mon iMac 2017 (équipé en fusion drive / 8go ram / Radeon pro 560 4gb), la config est je pense amplement suffisante pour jouer toutefois j'ai désinstallé le W10 via bootcamp (souci de son, lenteur excessive au boot, obligé de maintenir le alt pour choisir l'OS de démarrage, etc...).

Je cherche donc une solution simple pour pouvoir installer un w10, j'ai en ma possession un disque externe éventuellement (sur boitier usb3), mais il existe peut être plus simple, je voulais m'orienter éventuellement vers une solution Shadow (mais non dispo actuellement), Parallels desktop ? (je ne comprends pas l'utilisation et surtout si il y a perte de performance)...
Sinon il y a aussi la possibilité de faire une petite partition en FAT32 et d'installer W10 via USB mais dans ce cas quid des drivers dispos ? 

Bref je suis tout à votre écoute si vous avez bien sur la solution 

Prenez soin de vous et restez chez vous.


----------



## MrTom (24 Mars 2020)

Si ta connexion internet est suffisamment importante, tu peux tester le jeu via GeForce Now, le service de cloud gamin de Nvidia. https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce-now/download/
Cela t'évite d'installer un autre OS pour jouer.

Il faut posséder le jeu sur Steam ou l'Epic Game Store pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Nosens (25 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse j'ai été voir GFN, j'y ai cru mais malheureement mon jeu a été acheté sur la plateforme Uplay et même si j'ai pu le lancer GFN refuse de synchroniser la sauvegarde.
Sinon Shadow est dans les choux et manifestement ils ne prennent plus de nouveaux abonnés et vu les commentaires récents j'ai l'impression que leur solution n'est pas encore au point.

Je vais peut être me tenter le Tuto de @Locke avec un petit SSD en boitier externe...


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

Nosens a dit:


> Je vais peut être me tenter le Tuto de @Locke avec un petit SSD en boitier externe...


Vu que ton modèle est récent, ce sera la meilleure solution. Le plus rapide sera bien en utilisant le boîtier Thunderbolt, mais dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ce ne sera pas un problème puisque tu pourras quand même profiter de la puissance de ton Mac, vu que tu as une carte graphique de 4 Go, aucun souci.


----------



## Nosens (25 Mars 2020)

Oui je pense aussi, je ne vais pas investir dans un boitier aussi cher mais en USB3 avec un 7200 tours au début, si le test est concluant j'acheterais un petit SSD ensuite. Concernant les drivers, est ce que le MAC 2017 est aujourd'hui intégralement pris en charge ? Carte graphique et pilote audios  ?


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

Nosens a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi, je ne vais pas investir dans un boitier aussi cher mais en USB3 avec un 7200 tours au début, si le test est concluant j'acheterais un petit SSD ensuite.


Si tu lis ou relis le tutoriel, tu apprendras que j'ai testé dans un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn et qu'il n'y a aucun problème. En si, un seul le temps de démarrage, mais bon par la suite et en utilisation ce n'est pas aussi fluide qu'avec un SSD, car le taux de transfert des données en lecture/écriture est à minima cinq fois supérieur. L'installation ne pose aucun souci, pourquoi attendre pour un SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0  ?


----------



## philou6942 (25 Mars 2020)

En plus en usb3 : pas de fonction trim pour le SSD!
pour un disque de données il n'y a pas de souci de longévité du SSD par contre pour y installer un OS: à voir sur le long terme!


----------



## Nosens (25 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> pourquoi attendre pour un SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0  ?



Je veux juste éviter d'investir dans un SSD au cas ou j'urais le même souci de son que celui que j'ai eu en BOOTCAMP avec une carte audio non reconnue, qui plus est en ces temps de confinement ou j'aimerais éviter tant que possible de faire travailler des gens chez Amazon  la ou j'ai à ma dispo un HDD et le boitier USB3 ...


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

philou6942 a dit:


> En plus en usb3 : pas de fonction trim pour le SSD!
> pour un disque de données il n'y a pas de souci de longévité du SSD par contre pour y installer un OS: à voir sur le long terme!


Négatif, car c'est un faux problème. Dans un SSD de n'importe quelle marque il y a un micro logiciel qui à pour nom Garbage Collector _(ou nom similaire)_ qui fera ce que fait le Trim, la seule contrepartie est de laisser le disque dur connecté une nuit. Et non, pas de problème sur la longévité et surtout un taux de panne très, très, inférieur aux disques durs à plateaux.


Nosens a dit:


> Je veux juste éviter d'investir dans un SSD au cas ou j'urais le même souci de son que celui que j'ai eu en BOOTCAMP avec une carte audio non reconnue, qui plus est en ces temps de confinement ou j'aimerais éviter tant que possible de faire travailler des gens chez Amazon  la ou j'ai à ma dispo un HDD et le boitier USB3 ...


Le ou les matériels de ce type ont et poseront toujours un problème. Ce n'est pas forcément la faute d'Apple ou de Microsoft, mais bien souvent des fabricants qui ne suivent pas les mises à jour des différentes versions d'OS _(Operating System (Windows et macOS))_. Mais bon, avec Apple qui change tous les ans de version et Microsoft qui fait une mise à jour semestrielle, difficile pour les fabricants de suivre et de contenter tout le monde.

Ceci-dit, comme mentionné, l'installation dans un disque dur à plateaux ne pose souci, hormis la lenteur.


----------



## philou6942 (25 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, car c'est un faux problème. Dans un SSD de n'importe quelle marque il y a un micro logiciel qui à pour nom Garbage Collector _(ou nom similaire)_ qui fera ce que fait le Trim, la seule contrepartie est de laisser le disque dur connecté une nuit. Et non, pas de problème sur la longévité et surtout un taux de panne très, très, inférieur aux disques durs à plateaux.
> 
> Le ou les matériels de ce type ont et poseront toujours un problème. Ce n'est pas forcément la faute d'Apple ou de Microsoft, mais bien souvent des fabricants qui ne suivent pas les mises à jour des différentes versions d'OS _(Operating System)_. Mais bon, avec Apple qui change tous les ans de version et Microsoft qui fait une mise à jour semestrielle, difficile pour les fabricants de suivre et de contenter tout le monde.
> 
> Ceci-dit, comme mentionné, l'installation dans un disque dur à plateaux ne pose souci, hormis la lenteur.



merci pour l'info.
par contre pourquoi  laisser connecter le SSD une nuit ?


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

philou6942 a dit:


> par contre pourquoi laisser connecté le SSD une nuit seulement?


C'est le temps nécessaire _(disons moyen)_ pour que le micro logiciel fasse son boulot de restructuration des blocs tranquillement, chose qu'il ne pourrait pas faire si son propriétaire travaille dessus en permanence.

D'ailleurs un peu de lecture que l'on trouve chez Crucial... https://www.crucial.fr/support/articles-faq-ssd/ssd-used-to-be-faster-but-has-slowed-down ...suffira-t-elle à te rassurer ?


----------



## philou6942 (25 Mars 2020)

j'étais justement en train de lire cet article !
Merci


----------

